# Princeton Tec EOS Runtime And Performance With NiMH AAA's



## GCBStokes (Mar 8, 2007)

I just got a new Princeton Tec EOS to go with my 2 new Princeton Tec Apex Headlamps. My kids don't like the Battery Pack of the Apex Headlamps, so I got the EOS to see if they would like it, and they do. Besides, it gaves me an excuse to get one for myself, now I got another new headlamp! :naughty: 

I find it to be a great little headlamp. The beam is a little tight, but all in all I still like it and it should be great for hiking. My three kids love it, and I'll now be getting each of them one. I was thinking about getting them Rechargeable NiMH AAA Batteries to use in the EOS Headlamps. I very happy with with the performance of my Titanium 2700 mAh NiMH and Tenergy 2600 mAh NiMH Rechargeable AA Batteries that I run in my Apex Headlamps, I would think that I should get very good performance using NiMH AAA in the EOS Headlamp as well. 

Does anyone use an EOS with rechargeable NiMH AAA, if so how do they perform? I'm looking at getting the Titanium 1000 mAh NiMH Batteries from Amondotech.com and the Tenergy 1000 mAh from BatteryJunction.com to use. 

Runtime and performance even in the cold with AAA Energizer Lithiums is fantastic! And the runtime and performance with AAA Alkaline Batteries is good. However, if I can expect the same great performance with AAA NiMH's in my EOS Headlamps as I get with the AA NiMH Batteries in my Apex Headlamps, then that would be the way to go. NiMH would be better for environmental reasons as well and I feel I'm be setting a good example for my kids.


----------



## dom (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey GBC
I've been running mine on 850ma Energizer aaa nimh for a couple years -use it usually every nite for a few mins.Great torch!
The last lot of batts were in it for about 3 months before i had to swap them out!

I've been leaving my batts on the charger till i need to use them -seems to boost the shelf life/runtime alot.
Those Titanium and Tenergy sound good.

What do you think of the APEX as in wearability - i really like the weight of the EOS -does the battery pack bother you?
Thinking of getting one myself.

Cheers


----------



## wasBlinded (Mar 8, 2007)

My Eos pulls about 300 mA from 3.6 volts on the bench supply on high. That means you should get somewhere between 2 and 3 hours on 900 mAh NimH cells in High mode. If I remember correctly, it pulls about 120 mA in medium and 70 mA in low.


----------



## TheWalkman (Mar 8, 2007)

GCBStokes,

The EOS is a great little light. I use the EOS weekly as a supplemental light while cycling. I strap it to the front of my helmet with a velcro strip and it really adds a lot.

I'm using Powerizer 750s and find I get around 45 mins on high mode before they cycle down to the medium setting. 

To be honest, I think I'm only getting 500 MAH out of these cells, despite taking good care of them, so hopefully you may get better runtimes with new cells.

I have an SSC P4 on order from Photofanatic and am planning to mod the light this weekend. I'll be curious to see how this improves brightness and runtime.


----------



## kitelights (Mar 8, 2007)

TheWalkman said:


> GCBStokes,
> I have an SSC P4 on order from Photofanatic and am planning to mod the light this weekend. I'll be curious to see how this improves brightness and runtime.


Please let us know your results. I'm thinking of doing the same.


----------



## GCBStokes (Mar 8, 2007)

dom,

Thank you for your reply and imput. Yes, I think the Titanium 1000 mAh should do well. I have 2 sets (8 batteries) of the Titanium 2400 mAh NiMH AA's for use in my Digital Cameras. I have 3 sets (12 batteries) of the Titanium 2700 mAh NiMH AA's that I use in my Apex Headlamps, and I could not be more happy with them. With the 2700 mAh NiMH AA Titaniums in my Apex Headlamp I get just about 4 hours on the high 3 watt setting, 12 hours on the low 3 watt setting. I get between 12 and 14 hours on 5 mm high setting and then were still going strong at 24 hours on the low setting (I never finished a runtime test on low use the 5 mm LEDs). Talk about great runtime! 

I just got them a few week ago, but I'm finding that the Tenergy 2600 mAh NiMH AA Batteries are also great performers. I have yet to do a runtime test using them, but they are close to the Titaniums.

Your bring me great news, I was hoping to get the same great perform (Or close to it) with the Titanium 1000 mAh NiMH AAA's in the EOS, as I do with the AA Titaniums in my Apex Headlams. If your 850 mAh work as well as they do, then the 1000 mAh should do great as well, maybe a little better. I'll most likely do as I do with my Apex Headlamps and use NiMH Rechargeables almost all the time and use Lithium Iron Batteries in cold weather. 

Thank again!


----------



## GCBStokes (Mar 8, 2007)

TheWalkman,



> I have an SSC P4 on order from Photofanatic and am planning to mod the light this weekend. I'll be curious to see how this improves brightness and runtime.



Sorry, but that's all new to me and to be truthful, I have no idea what you talking! I'm thinking it's a LED upgrade? I don't know if I could ever do something like that without screwing up my headlamp or hurting myself! But I'm be very interested in hearing how your upgrade turns out. 

Could you help me out here, am I correct with my guess on what you want to do, and are there places or people that would do the upgrades for you? I had surgery on both hands a few years ago and my finger don't work real well any more because of nerve damage. So, I fumble things a lot. Although I must say, I'm very happy with my Apex Headlamps and my EOS just the way they are.

However, I do hear lots of people talking about Cree LED's being much more efficient. That would be the only reason for me to ever upgrade my Apex Headlamps, to get longer runtime. Maybe I may want to have a Cree LED in one of my Apex Headlamp is that can be done. Can a Cree LED be put in an Apex Headlamp? 

Thanks for you reply. And please let me know how you make out with your project.


----------



## GCBStokes (Mar 8, 2007)

wasBlinded,



> My Eos pulls about 300 mA from 3.6 volts on the bench supply on high. That means you should get somewhere between 2 and 3 hours on 900 mAh NimH cells in High mode. If I remember correctly, it pulls about 120 mA in medium and 70 mA in low.



Wow, that is great news. With the 1000 mAh NiMH Batteries, I'm thinking I should get 3 hours of regulated runtime. That would make NiMH Batteries the way to go for me. 

Thanks wasBlinded!


----------



## cave dave (Mar 8, 2007)

As a general rule if you charge your batteries more than once a month go for the high capacity batteries like the 1000mAh. If you charge it less often I would highly recommend the Sanyo Enerloops. 800mAh of NiMh that doesn't self discharge (much).

I leave enerloops in the light and only put the high capacity ones in if I go on a caving or camping trip.


----------



## jar3ds (Mar 8, 2007)

High GCBStokes,

Glad to see your kids are enjoying their headlamps! Chevrofreak did some awesome runtime charts that tell you how much life your going to get from Sanyo's 900mah (my favorite NIMH) on HIGH, and Medium... Hope this helps!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/105241


----------



## wasBlinded (Mar 8, 2007)

GCBStokes -

You can get a Seoul P4 Star LED from Photonfanatic in the Dealer's forum. This LED will double the light output from your Eos using the same amount of power. I imagine Princeton Tec will soon be coming out with a line of headlamps using these or similar (like Cree) high efficiency LEDs, but the only way to get that kind of performance now is to do it yourself - or find someone who will do it for you. Its really a pretty simple.


----------



## GCBStokes (Mar 8, 2007)

cave dave,



> As a general rule if you charge your batteries more than once a month go for the high capacity batteries like the 1000mAh. If you charge it less often I would highly recommend the Sanyo Enerloops. 800mAh of NiMh that doesn't self discharge (much).



If I used the EOS as much as my Apex Headlamps, I'd be going with the high capacity 1000 mAh batteries. I almost always change my batteries after a nights work, some times changing batteries in the field. However, I would most likely be useing my EOS not as much, so I may give those Sanyo Enerloops 800mAh NiMH batteries for my EOS. Or I would just have to remove the battereis and put in a charged set after two weeks, then discharge and recharge the ones I took out. 

Now my kids will most likely be changing and charging their batteries twice a week at least. I'll most likely get them the 1000 mAh NiMH Titaniums.


----------



## GCBStokes (Mar 8, 2007)

wasBlinded, 


> You can get a Seoul P4 Star LED from Photonfanatic in the Dealer's forum. This LED will double the light output from your Eos using the same amount of power.


 
Wow, that sounds great! But how about runtime, would I have to give up runtime for the extra light? I wouldn't mind having more light, but at the same time I wouldn't want to give up any runtime.

I see where you say it using the same power. Does this mean I'll still have the same runtime as with the Luxeon LED that in there now?

If I got this done, my light would be brighter then my friends and the people who work with me! Can this be done with my Apex Headlamps as well? :naughty:


----------



## GCBStokes (Mar 8, 2007)

jar3ds,



> Glad to see your kids are enjoying their headlamps! Chevrofreak did some awesome runtime charts that tell you how much life your going to get from Sanyo's 900mah (my favorite NIMH) on HIGH, and Medium... Hope this helps!



Thanks, that was very helpful. I just order 3 EOS Headlamp for the kids. They have been using mine. I can't wait for their to come, then I'll get mine back! This weekend looks to be good in the weather department, so they want to go night-hiking.

Are those Sanyo's 900 mAh batteries the same as the Sanyo Enerloops 800mAh NiMH but updated with higher capacity?


----------



## Max Brightness (Mar 8, 2007)

TheWalkman said:


> GCBStokes,
> ... I'm using Powerizer 750s and find I get around 45 mins on high mode before they cycle down to the medium setting.
> 
> To be honest, I think I'm only getting 500 MAH out of these cells, despite taking good care of them, so hopefully you may get better runtimes with new cells. ...


 
Sorry, Just a little off topic...

I think you may be right. I have a few Powerizer RCR123 3.0V batteries that seem to be about half the rated value.


----------



## TheWalkman (Mar 9, 2007)

GCBStokes:

Regarding EOS modifications, check this thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/152039&highlight=eos+mods

You'll notice a summary of EOS projects under AndyTiedye's post.

I, too, am a big Cree fan, but Ktronic convinced me that the Seoul Semiconductor P4 LED with an IMS17 reflector is the way to go.

(see: PT Eos Headlamp + ims17 reflector + cree x-re//update-mcr17xr reflector)

I've ordered these from Photonfanatic:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154195
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154400

They should be in today or tomorrow so look for a quick note next week.


----------



## jar3ds (Mar 9, 2007)

GCBStokes said:


> jar3ds,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they are not the same.... the best options for the EOS as far as NIMH goes is

Sanyo 1000mah - http://www.thomas-distributing.com/sanyo-1000-aaa-rechargeable-batteries-both-labels.php

& 

Sanyo Eneloop 800mah - http://www.thomas-distributing.com/sanyo-eneloop-batteries-aaa.php

obviously the eneloop has a better long time self discharge rate... but the 1000mah obviously have more capacity if used within 3 months or so... maybe longer, maybe shorter 

Keep us posted! That does sound like a lot of fun to get your pack (family) all on a night hike... someday if I'm blessed with kids I would love to do the same things!

Take care,

Jared


----------



## TheWalkman (Mar 11, 2007)

GCBStokes,

The package arrived today - Seoul Semiconductors P4 Star, IMS17 reflector, Artic Alumina Epoxy and a Khatod KCLP17CR reflector from Photonfanatic. 

I was running late for an engagement this evening and thought I should wait to do the mod but just couldn't stand to wait so I did it anyway. All in all it took about 15 minutes and was fairly straight forward. (There are several posts which, in a round about way, cover this mod so I'll try to give you an executive summary of the process.)

1) Remove the light/battery assembly from the case. (Actually, I'd already done this the other day. I used a jewelers screwdriver to gently pry the unit out. The two little posts will break but this isn't a problem.

2) Ktronics recommended that the P4 should have a heat sink so I took his advice and sanded and pre '79 penny to expose un-oxidized copper. I cleaned this with a bit of alcohol and allowed it to dry. (I typically use my EOS while cycling and run it on high for 60 – 90 minutes so the heatsink seemed to be a reasonable addition.)

3) Remove the stock optic and black retainer from the stock Lux. Set aside.

(Note: I'm not sure if this is the recommended order, but I decided to epoxy the penny to the new star before I soldered it. My rational was that this would protect the star from me being clumsy and overheating the new solder joints. (I solder things perhaps half a dozen times per year so don't consider myself an electrical engineer by any stretch!)

4) I mixed a dab of the thermal epoxy and apply to the penny. Carefully center the P4 star on the penny and allow about 10 minutes for the thermal epoxy to cure.

5) The IMS17 and the Khatod reflectors seem to be nearly identical in size so rather than bothering to sand the legs off the IMS17 as referred to in other threads, I simply chose to use the Khatod reflector.

6) Carefully solder the new P4 in place making sure to get the polarity correct (which is clearly noted on the P4 and the PC Board of the EOS).

7) Place the reflector over the P4 making sure your fingers don't touch it and leave prints. 

8) Center the P4 in the reflector.

9) I decided to put a tiny dab or two of the epoxy at the very base of the reflector to "tack" the reflector to the star.

10) Place the entire light assembly back in the body, install batteries, cross fingers, press the power button.

11) Grin from ear to ear at how bright the new light is.

(Sorry there aren’t any pics; I just didn’t have enough time today to get the job done, take photos and get out in time!)

If you need any clarifications or have a question, let me know. 

Cheers!


----------



## GCBStokes (Mar 11, 2007)

jar3ds,

I just got in from working in the field tonight/this morning (It's 3:35 AM). Thank you for that information. I'm will go with the SANYO Industrial Grade 1000mAh NiMH AAA Rechargeable Batteries. The batteries would never come close to being in my headlamp for 3 months. In fact, I don't think I have ever had a set of batteries in my main headlamps for more then 3 weeks before replacing them or recharging them. So, I don't think I need the Sanyo Eneloop 800 mAh batteries. I use my headlamps a lot and think I better go with higher capacity 1000 mAh batteries.

This time of the year from January through March is the Owl breading season. And I'm working at least 5 nights per week, 6 to 9 hours per night. I have two Apex Headlamps, one orange, one black and I rotate them. I'll use the orange one night, with the black as backup, then change the next night. After a night's work, I almost always need to change or recharge the batteries. So, each night when I get home I take the batteries out of the Apex I used that night and then put a charged set into the headlamp, and put the spent batteries into my charger and set it to discharge the batteries before recharging them. The next night I'll use the other Apex, and follow the same plan. I have 3 sets Titanium 2700 mAh NiMH AA's that I use in my Apex Headlamps. It's warming up now here in New Jersey and I'm getting to use my NiMH Batteries for a change. I've been useing Lithium Iron AA when it real cold. 

In a few weeks, I won't be working with the Owls so much, just doing some observation and counting one or two nights a week. Then I'll be doing more night-hiking and camping. Then I'll be using my EOS more often. I'll most likely use the EOS on Medium to light up my walking path, and I'll have with me a handheld flashlight if I needed to see something at long range. 

I'll order 2 or 3 set of those Batteries for my EOS on Monday. I have done business with Thomas Distributing a few times and got my ZTS Multi-Battery Testers from them (MBT-1 & Mini).

Thanks again for all your help, all of you guys/gals have been great! :rock:


----------



## GCBStokes (Mar 11, 2007)

TheWalkman,

Thank you very much! I found that very interesting. My feel on it right now is that I most likely will try to mod my EOS and at least one of my Apex Headlamps, most likely both Apex's. If I would get twice the brightness and still get the same runtime from a set of batteries, I'd foolish not doing it. 

I think I understand your instruction, however it may be beyond my capability. I had surgery on both hands a few years ago and to make long story shot, I have permanent nerve damage in both hands and my arms. I can still use my hands, however I lost most of my fine motor skills. My fingers can move all together, making a fist or grasping large objects, but my hands are very clumsy and I drop and fumble things a great deal. I have a had time feeling things because of lack of sensation in my hands, and some of my finger can not longer move independently and I'm really very bad with small things. 

What I think I'll end up doing when I'm ready, is buying the semiconductor, then finding a business or someone I can pay to have to do it for me. Do any of the business that sell the LED upgrades do this service that you know of, or do you or anyone else know of people who would do this?

Also, could you send the link for these products to me?

Thanks for everything, this is all very interesting to me and I'm really enjoying learning about it.


----------



## wasBlinded (Mar 11, 2007)

GCB -

Keep in mind that even if you double the output from your headlamp, it won't bowl you over. In a side by side comparison with an unmodified Eos, the SSC equipped Eos will certainly look a lot brighter, but the eye is funny and perceived brightness does not increase linearly with output.

Still a very worthwhile upgrade for the Eos and Apex.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm a little late to the party, but I'd like to add that I'm running my Eos on 700mAH NiMH's. I have the light attached to my helmet and use it in blinking mode. It's been a couple of weeks of daily use, and the batteries are still going strong.


----------



## GCBStokes (Mar 11, 2007)

wasBlinded,

I think I know what you saying. I have a SureFire L5 and if I'm walking around outside the cabin, hiking or walking around the lake using my L5, then go into the cabin and come back out using my Streamlight TL-2 (2nd Gen.) Flashlight, even though the L5 is brighter, you really don't see much difference. Unless you put the two lights side by side. However, the Streamlight is better at distance lighting. All my SureFire lights seem really bright at close range, but don't throw their beam as well as some of the other flashlight I have. My favorite SureFire lights are the L1 Digital Lumamax and E2L Outdoorsman. Those and my Streamlight TL-2 and all very nice lights. More then bright enough, with good throw and much better runtime then the other SureFire lights on high.

The upgrade would be nice, and I may get it done. But to be truthful, the my Apex Headlamps and EOS are very good as they are.

Thank you for your input. The more I know the better.


----------



## GCBStokes (Mar 11, 2007)

greenLED,



> I'm a little late to the party, but I'd like to add that I'm running my Eos on 700mAH NiMH's. I have the light attached to my helmet and use it in blinking mode. It's been a couple of weeks of daily use, and the batteries are still going strong.


 
It's never too late to add your input, thanks.

I'm running a runtime test now using my sons Titanium Brand 1000 mAh NiMH AAA's in my EOS. I'm at 1 hr. 17 minutes and it's still in regulation. I'm post my final time later.

Thanks again.


----------



## TheWalkman (Mar 14, 2007)

GCBStokes,

See my earlier post (#16) for sources. Photonfanatic carries all necessary parts. 

FYI, I just finished my first evening ride with the mod'ed EOS and, "Wow!" I couldn't be more pleased. Some of the guys I ride with are using lots of fancy hardware including HID mega $$$ lights, Dinottes, etc. I must say the EOS held it's own. (I also use a Mag LED 2AA, Jetbeam MkII.)

As an added bonus, I can tilt my EOS up or down as I move from the handlebar drops to the hoods. My friends with fixed helmet mounts can't do this. 

I am very pleased with the wide spill and warm center from the new EOS; it peforms beyond my expectations. My only regret is that I wish I had this light months ago before daylight savings time kicked in!


----------



## tron1974 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm thinking about modding my light. I just received it yesterday from Bean (great price and free shipping with coupon). Great light with a nice beam. I compared it to my Petzel Tikka Plus and there is no comparison on output. The "low" setting on the EOS is brighter than the high setting of my Petzel. 

I do have one small gripe though, my Petzel has a slightly rounded area that is against my forehead and the EOS is flat. The Petzel is a bit more comfortable on my forehead. It's not enough to worry about though. 

I'm going to try a variety of batteries to see what works best for me backpacking.


----------



## GCBStokes (Mar 17, 2007)

TheWalkman,


> FYI, I just finished my first evening ride with the mod'ed EOS and, "Wow!" I couldn't be more pleased. Some of the guys I ride with are using lots of fancy hardware including HID mega $$$ lights, Dinottes, etc. I must say the EOS held it's own. (I also use a Mag LED 2AA, Jetbeam MkII.)


I'm glade to hear all worked out well with your mod'ed EOS! I've seen some pics on the candlepowerfoums of the EOS with the Seoul P4 Star LED from Photonfanatic. The beam looks a little like my Streamlight TL-2 with an very nice hot, but smooth center spot, nice corona and great spill beam. I may have to look into getting that done to my Apex Headlamps and my EOS.


> I am very pleased with the wide spill and warm center from the new EOS; it peforms beyond my expectations. My only regret is that I wish I had this light months ago before daylight savings time kicked in!


As for daylight saving time kicking it, start later or ride longer into the night! When you talk about "cycling," do you mean motor cycling or mountain biking? I have some friends that love mountain biking.

This last weekend was really nice and I took my kids on a 6 mile night-time hike through the New Jersey Pine Barrens. We had a great time and they got a change to try out their new EOS Headlamps. They are very nice little lights that work out very well for hiking. They all have good hand-helded flashlight as well. My 8 year old little girl has a Streamlight 4 AA Luxeon LED, the younger of two boys has a SureFire G2 with a 3 watt G & P Drop-In Luxeon LED and my old son has a Streamlight Scorpion LED. The ground in the Pine Barrens is sandy and light in color so the EOS Headlamp worked out well on the medium setting. Then if they wanted to see at longer range, then they use their flashlights. I want them to learn to always have more then one light when hiking. I alway have two headlamps and at least one long running flashlight almost always a SureFire L1, E2L or my Streamlight TL-2 with extra batteries.

Also, I tried the Titanium 1000 mAh AAA NiMH Batteries in the EOS. I was unable to see when it drops out of regulation. But I got over 2 hours of runtime before the high beam was no brighter then the medium setting. I believe it was just about 2 hour and 20 minutes. I'll run a better test one night this weekend with my digital timer/stop watch. Amondotech.com has a special on them now as well, you get two sets of 4 (8) batteries with a clear plastic case for each set for $15.00. I got the special for each of my kids and I got one for myself. I also got 2 sets 4 (8) Sanyo 1000 mAh AAA and they run very long as well. I think the have an edge, but not buy much. I have to do a more true timed test, but I think the Sanyo Batteries gave about 10 or 15 more minutes runtime. After I do the better timed runtime test I'll let you know how it turned out. But that Amondotech.com special on the Titamium 1000 mAh NiMH Batteries is hard to beat.


----------



## Curious_character (Mar 20, 2007)

wasBlinded said:


> GCB -
> 
> Keep in mind that even if you double the output from your headlamp, it won't bowl you over. In a side by side comparison with an unmodified Eos, the SSC equipped Eos will certainly look a lot brighter, but the eye is funny and perceived brightness does not increase linearly with output.
> 
> Still a very worthwhile upgrade for the Eos and Apex.


Measurements I made on my EOS before and after the mod (replacing the LED with a Seoul P4) show very little change in the brightness of the main beam ("throw") but just about twice the total light (lumen) output. This means that the focus isn't as tight as before the mod and that the main beam is wider and/or the spill brighter. In my opinion, this is an advantage for a headlamp.

Got just about exactly the same result when I modded a Myo XP, which also uses an optic.

c_c


----------



## GCBStokes (Mar 27, 2007)

Curious character,


> Measurements I made on my EOS before and after the mod (replacing the LED with a Seoul P4) show very little change in the brightness of the main beam ("throw") but just about twice the total light (lumen) output. This means that the focus isn't as tight as before the mod and that the main beam is wider and/or the spill brighter. In my opinion, this is an advantage for a headlamp.


 
You say there was little change in brightness or throw, but the beam was wider with better spill. So, it puts out twice the lumen or total brightness, but it's spead out more in the wider beam? So, I guess it still has at least the same throw with the wider beam? If so, this would indeed make the upgrade worth it for me.

Thank you for the useful information.


----------



## rscanady (Mar 27, 2007)

My parts are in and I will be doing this mod tonight or tomorrow.

Ryan


----------



## rscanady (Mar 27, 2007)

Mod went smooth, I added a copper plating backing to it to aid in heatsinking, everything fit back nicely, drive levels are 300mA, 100mA, and 70 mA for my unit. The beam with the Khatod 17 reflectors came out very nice with great transition from spot to spill. The tint is slightly on the warm side, but the beam is nicer than both my L1D CE and ION XR-E (Which is my EDC). Overall a very simple sway with great results. Total cost was under $15 for the upgrade. I will be upgrading my other EOS now also.

Ryan


----------



## GCBStokes (Apr 6, 2007)

Ryan,


> My parts are in and I will be doing this mod tonight or tomorrow.



Let us know how things went with the mod, and how do you like it?


----------



## Pumaman (Apr 6, 2007)

I also have done this mod and it's GREAT!!!!!!!!(seoul star and Seoul 17mm ref from photonfanatic)


----------



## rscanady (Apr 6, 2007)

GCBStokes said:


> Ryan,
> 
> 
> Let us know how things went with the mod, and how do you like it?




See my post above yours, maybe they are out of order???

ryan


----------



## GCBStokes (Apr 11, 2007)

> See my post above yours, maybe they are out of order???


 
I was looking at your post, it was the last one on page#1 of this thread. I was thinking that was the last post of the tread when I should have realized there was a page#2! 

Sorry about that. I guess on that day, I was about as sharp as a bowling ball! 


rscandy,


> Mod went smooth, I added a copper plating backing to it to aid in heatsinking, everything fit back nicely, drive levels are 300mA, 100mA, and 70 mA for my unit. The beam with the Khatod 17 reflectors came out very nice with great transition from spot to spill. The tint is slightly on the warm side, but the beam is nicer than both my L1D CE and ION XR-E (Which is my EDC). Overall a very simple sway with great results. Total cost was under $15 for the upgrade. I will be upgrading my other EOS now also.


 
I just order two more EOS Headlamps, and I'm planing on modding the one have now. I'm going to check into what's out there and and try to decide what to go with. This will be my first attempt at anything like this, but if I screw it up, then I'll have two other EOS Headlamps to fall back on.

Take care.


----------



## cave dave (May 19, 2007)

GCB,
Good luck on the mod, I sent you a PM.

If you use an IMS 17 or Khatod 17 there is enough room for a trit or some GITD epoxy






here is a post with a link to several mod threads:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1843232&postcount=11


----------

